# Any iPad owners getting the Amazon Fire?



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I have an iPad 2, but the Fire is calling my name!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I am. I love my iPad, but I had to get the Fire. It will be mainly for watching TV shows and movies I rent from Amazon and for organizing all of my Kindle books. The idea of being able to flip through them and see the covers when trying to decide what to read next!!! Squeee!!! I've tried using the Kindle app on my iPad for that, but it doesn't show all of my books (I guess there's a limit to how much memory the app can use) and if I try to put too many in, it crashes the app.

Plus, the BRATs can use it for games so they don't keep trying to steal my iPad (I don't share well when it comes to my iPad)


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol! I agree! I've tried reading on my iPad, but the size sends me back to my Kindle. I usually have to fight my husband to use MY iPad!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I also pre-ordered the Kindle Fire. I have pretty much given up web surfing using my Windows based computer after getting slammed once again by malware auto-installing as I visited a recipe website. (This despite having paid versions of Malwarebytes, Adaware, and Norton installed for security purposes.) I am now OSX and iOS based.

The Android system looks interesting and as long as *all* Apps are downloaded through the Amazon site, the risk of malware infection is extremely low. Amazon checks and pretests all the apps on their site, the same as Apple.

I have the iPad1 in 3G with a heavy duty Saddleback leather case and sometimes it is just too big and heavy to take someplace for a quick cup of coffee. My Kindle2 in it's Oberon case is just the right size and weight and I am hoping the Fire will fit right in.

Pros: Size and weight, dual core processor, Flash (maybe) and very high resolution screen.

Cons: Amazon Silk browser. Google is bad enough recording and analyzing every website you visit, but Silk will be much worse by constantly analyzing and updating what you see and visit and then try and offer you "suggestions" on what to buy at Amazon based on your patterns. And there is no way to erase it because everything is reported back to the Cloud. (Those ads you see in the free space on websites that you visit aren't random, they are based on your browsing habits that Google records.)

I am hoping the buyer will be able to switch to a different browser such as Chrome or Firefox, but since the Fire will be using a large part of Amazon's Cloud for browsing computations, I think we may be stuck with Silk.

And yes, DW did make me a beautiful tinfoil hat to wear for my protection while I browse the web. 

Update: Upon further investigation of how the Silk browser on the Kindle Fire operates, I have decided to cancel my preorder due to privacy concerns.

All the best.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I am a gadget girl, but for some reason, the Fire is not tempting me.  Try as I might, I just can't come up with a good reason as to why I would need one since I already have an iPad.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> And yes, DW did make me a beautiful tinfoil hat to wear for my protection while I browse the web.


*borrows tin foil hat*

I have to admit, reading about Silk and the privacy concerns around it was what cemented me on NOT getting the Fire.

*hands back lovely hat*

Having said that, I would have been tempted if they'd made a 3G model, even on the same pay as you go basis as the 3G iPad. But no 3G negates much of my interest in a smaller tablet. I don't have reading/size issues with the iPad, because it lives on my WedgePad, which I can prop anywhere. So for me, the appeal of Fire is the portability...but without 3G, it's just not that useful to me in that capacity.

Which stinks, because I was really looking forward to learning how to hack Android...


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Yep! I'm picking one up for my son for Christmas—maybe that will keep him off my iPad.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nope.  My girlfriend and I both have iPad 2's, so no issues with sharing.

And I have no interest in a 7" screen on a tablet.  I do a lot of work with 8.5x11" documents on my iPad, and the 9.7" screen is even a tad small for some of those.  

iPad is perfectly portable for me as I just throw it in my attache bag/brief case if I take it anywhere anyway.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

While the 7" screen is attractive to me, I have apps I need to run that are not available on any other platform, so I won't be switching from my iPad/iPod Touch combination. I also need the ability to sync all my info between the two IOS devices and my laptop,none of which can be done (at least at the moment) with the Fire.

So, no, I'm not planning on the Fire, nice as it may be.

Mike


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the Kindle Fire is much more competitor to the Nook Color.  
I really like my iPad1, and I read on it all the time, usually with the Kindle app.  The thing I wonder about is if Amazon will remove some features from the app in order to draw more people to their devices?
I am tempted by the iPad 2, or maybe the iPad3 next year, as my wife is eyeing my iPad.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I like the size and the access to Amazon's movies. But, I hadn't thought about the issues raised by Eeyore and Victoria. I guess I can handle the adware; viruses and malware, not so much. I've gotten use to ads for purses following me everywhere.

"does not support connecting to ad-hoc (or peer-to-peer) Wi-Fi networks." What does this mean?


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

I have an iPad and I have a Fire on pre-order.  I like the smaller size for putting in my purse.  I had a Nook Color and really liked it, but I had screen bleeding issues, so I returned it and the next day the Fire was announced.  I guess it was meant to be!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Fire on pre-order, for many of the same reasons as Heather (Luvmy4brats).  Although I don't really care that much about the covers.  Plus I wanted to play with an Android device...haven't really decided though whether I'm actually going to get it, but I have time.

Betsy


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

I have the iPad 1, iPad 2, and a graphite K3 and ordered the Fire as soon as it was up. I wanted an Android device and am a Prime member so I view the Fire as my go-to device for all things Amazon. I cant wait to watch The Wonder Years on the Fire.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have an iPad2 and will be getting the Fire also.  It will not completely replace my iPad because I still have the original unlimited ATT plan.  But it will be great for watching movies and TV.  Widescreen movies just bother me on the white iPad.  I dont recall it being so bad with the black iPad.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Vet said:


> I like the size and the access to Amazon's movies. But, I hadn't thought about the issues raised by Eeyore and Victoria. I guess I can handle the adware; viruses and malware, not so much. I've gotten use to ads for purses following me everywhere.
> 
> "does not support connecting to ad-hoc (or peer-to-peer) Wi-Fi networks." What does this mean?


This would be when someone on their computer shares their internet connection with others. Usually unless you are doing for yourself its not very secure and may lead to hacking


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

cleee said:


> I have the iPad 1, iPad 2, and a graphite K3 and ordered the Fire as soon as it was up. I wanted an Android device and am a Prime member so I view the Fire as my go-to device for all things Amazon. I cant wait to watch The Wonder Years on the Fire.


I would totally do this if my wife wouldn't kill me.....
I have the iPad 1, K3 and iPhone 4. One more and I will be in serious trouble.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have an iPad 1.  I am getting a Fire.  Even prior to release of and my pre-ordering a Fire, I kind of doubted I would get another iPad.  Just haven't used it all that much.  I don't know.  But then again . . . .  Maybe in the future I'd get whatever least expensive iPad available.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I would totally do this if my wife wouldn't kill me.....
> I have the iPad 1, K3 and iPhone 4. One more and I will be in serious trouble.


That's all?  I have iPad 1, iTouch, iPhone 3GS, K3/KK, and DXG. I pre-ordered a K Touch 3G w/so and Fire.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> That's all?  I have iPad 1, iTouch, iPhone 3GS, K3/KK, and DXG. I pre-ordered a K Touch 3G w/so and Fire.


Yeah, my wife is wonderful, except she is a near Luddite with no understanding for Gadget Acquisition Syndrome.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

She should be married to my luddite husband, LOL!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> This would be when someone on their computer shares their internet connection with others. Usually unless you are doing for yourself its not very secure and may lead to hacking


Thanks. So, does it mean I won't be able to use my phone as a hot spot?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Vet said:


> Thanks. So, does it mean I won't be able to use my phone as a hot spot?


That should not be a problem as long as it is capable of functioning as a hot spot. Your phone is working in infrastructure mode and acting as a wireless access point for your Kindle Fire. Ad-hoc mode would be trying to have one Kindle Fire talk to another Kindle Fire without use of any infrastructure (such as a router.) This would be an example of peer to peer communication.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I am - I think.  I have the iPad 1.  I use it sporadically, and have always said if they made an iPad with a 7" screen I'd be all over it.  I jumped on the $159 refurbished Nook Color a couple of weeks ago.  But I want to compare the Fire to the NC.  Then I'll decide which I'm keeping.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I ordered the Kindle Fire & the Kindle Touch 3G.
I have my iPad 2 & my K3 and will still keep them. 

I'm looking forward to the size of the Fire for portability, and I like looking at the book covers as well.
I also am looking forward to trying an Android device, though don't know much about that aspect.

The lack of 3G on the Fire and the privacy concerns give me pause, though,
but I'm still going to wait until I play with it for a while, and then decide whether or not to keep it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I mostly want the Fire for the Amazon content and an occasional Flash site....And Amazon will already know what Amazon content I access, so I'm not overly concerned about the privacy...might be an issue for my brother, whom I was thinking of getting one for....I'll have to think about that.

Betsy


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a Ipad 2 with a cracked screen. It is under a square trade warranty.  If I get the money back I am thinking of getting a refurbished iPad 1 and a Kindle fire.  I had an iPad one that lasted 14 months before the home button stopped working.  I had the ipad 2 for 35 days before the screen cracked.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> That should not be a problem as long as it is capable of functioning as a hot spot. Your phone is working in infrastructure mode and acting as a wireless access point for your Kindle Fire. Ad-hoc mode would be trying to have one Kindle Fire talk to another Kindle Fire without use of any infrastructure (such as a router.) This would be an example of peer to peer communication.
> 
> Best Wishes!


The same restriction about peer to peer connections applies to all Kindles and I'm not able to use my phone as a hotspot for my K3, whereas it works for my iPod Touch. So I would be a little concerned about relying on the Fire being able to connect through a phone hotspot without double checking first. If this is a deal breaker you may need to wait till someone has actually tried it or get it for the 30 day trial period and try it yourself.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> I have an iPad2 and will be getting the Fire also. It will not completely replace my iPad because I still have the original unlimited ATT plan. But it will be great for watching movies and TV. Widescreen movies just bother me on the white iPad. I dont recall it being so bad with the black iPad.


Yeah, that's one of the reasons I didn't want a white iPad at all. White borders just distract me with things like a move that has black bars on the top and bottom. The black frame blends into the background more easily IMO.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I have an iPad 1 and just ordered an Amazon Fire. My reason is to see if it would be good for my kids to use to play games on and go to kids web sites like barbie.com . I wouldn't feel secure paying bills on it but the flash will be nice and the size and weight of it should be easier to carry. If I like it I will get a second one so both girls can use it to watch movies and such when we go on vacation.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> That should not be a problem as long as it is capable of functioning as a hot spot. Your phone is working in infrastructure mode and acting as a wireless access point for your Kindle Fire. Ad-hoc mode would be trying to have one Kindle Fire talk to another Kindle Fire without use of any infrastructure (such as a router.) This would be an example of peer to peer communication.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Thanks. I should be ok. I haven't used 3G on my iPad2 yet. Seems I'm always around wifi.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm afraid the Apple ecosystem has me locked in.
When I think of all the apps I have bought that work on my iphone, my wife's iphone, my son's ipod touch, and my ipad all at once for one price.....it would cost a lot to buy replacement ones for the Fire.

It might be worth it just to use Amazon content......


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

7 inch screen is too small for comfortable surfing or movie watching for me.  I love my iPad2.  I have the large screen of my DroidX for portability.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I love my iPad 2. I use it for many hours instead of a laptop. My kindles & the iPad are the best life changing things that I own. I had also wanted a tablet the size of a kindle, because the size on the iPod Touch was great for reading kindle books when I was out & about, but too small for internet stuff, because I kept clicking on the wrong links & too much scrolling & enlarging of the page. I also wanted to finally stream the free movies/ or TV shows from Amazon, since I had alreading been paying for Prime. I am also curious to see what an Android Tablet was like. I Pre-Ordered the Fire. I hope eventually, that Amazon comes out with a 3G version as well.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Toby said:


> I love my iPad 2. I use it for many hours instead of a laptop. My kindles & the iPad are the best life changing things that I own. I had also wanted a tablet the size of a kindle...... I also wanted to finally stream the free movies/ or TV shows from Amazon, since I had alreading been paying for Prime. I am also curious to see what an Android Tablet was like. I Pre-Ordered the Fire. I hope eventually, that Amazon comes out with a 3G version as well.


I feel exactly the same way. I could have written this myself, thanks for saving me the time.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

planet_janet said:


> I am a gadget girl, but for some reason, the Fire is not tempting me. Try as I might, I just can't come up with a good reason as to why I would need one since I already have an iPad.


+1

I'm just not feeling any pull for one.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I have the original iPad WiFi and really love it for so many reasons.  But I've been trying hard to do most of my magazine reading on a device and find the iPad too heavy for long reading sessions.  A color screen Kindle will be great for that, I'm hoping!  And for non-work trips, I'm hoping I'll just have to pack one gadget!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah, that's one of the reasons I didn't want a white iPad at all. White borders just distract me with things like a move that has black bars on the top and bottom. The black frame blends into the background more easily IMO.


I'm thinking of giving my iPad 2, wireless no 3G to my husband and getting the 3G iPad 2. I have the white and I don't think my husband would like that. I went to the DecalGirl site and they have a solid black skin for it and that should solve the problem.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I'm thinking of giving my iPad 2, wireless no 3G to my husband and getting the 3G iPad 2. I have the white and I don't think my husband would like that. I went to the DecalGirl site and they have a solid black skin for it and that should solve the problem.


That's a great solution to the white iPad. I almost bought the white one, because I was replacing my original iPad and wanted it to feel new and different, not more of the same, but the white always looked a little yellowish to me, and I decided I liked the all black background for watching movies, etc.

I think you'll really be happy with the 3G.

Even though I'm getting the Fire, that is one thing I'm disappointed about (no 3G), but not enough to put it off till Fire 2.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been checking Amazon's streaming selection and Netflix. Just trying to figure which company has the better selection.


----------

